# When can I expect to bleed



## blueallie (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi,

I recently went through my first IVF cycle.  We tested last Friday and got a BFP, but for some reason I tested again on Tuesday and got a BFN.  Went to the clinic where we were told that there was no HCG in my blood and that although the pregnancy had implanted, it had stopped growing.  

I have only bled a very tiny bit over the last 2 days and it is very brown.  Does anyone have any ideas when I can expect to bleed properly and get this over with.

Allie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Allie

i'm so sorry i can't answer your question hun, i just wanted to send you a big   sweetie and  up your post so someone who can help will see it

pam xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh Allie, 

I'm so sorry, thats just dreadful......... I got my BFN on Tuesday and have just started to bleed today.

Thinking of you and hoping this misery will fade,

Tina xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

blueallie sorry to hear your bfn i had a bfp and at 4 weeks had four hours of bleeding then all stopped included bad back pain. it was not until a week later the real bleed started and it lasted 6 days taking painkillers every 4 hours.I still had a hcg reading for 5 weeks after my bfp.sending you big hugs

teensparkle so sorry to hear about your bfp thinking of you and dh my heart goes out to you both


----------

